# What City in Mexico



## drunkenkoala (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey Good afternoon everyone.

I am new to this forum but have been reading for years. I have a few questions I was hoping some of you can help me with .

My wife and I 31 and 27 are planning on making the move down to Mexico. She will be living down there full time and I will be commuting back and forth from work on a rotational schedule. 

We have traveled to several cities in Mexico over the last 10 years, Cancun, PV, Mazatlan. We love all of them and have had a blast in each of those cities when we went there.

I will jump into the questions

1) My wife will be down there by herself for the times that I am at work, I am wondering about stuff for her to do? She speaks fluent English, Portuguese and a bit of Spanish. We are worried that she will get bored as she is used to working and will not be working while she is there. We are wondering what kind of things some of these cities offer to keep her busy during the time I am gone, and are there lots of opportunities to meet others her age if she is not working. I know that it can sometimes be hard to find social things to do and meet new friends at this age.

2) Do any of you have any recommendations on a city based on what I mentioned above a bit. We are open to other cities. We would like somewhere that has a beach, and also has a international airport, and lots of Entertainment in the city. Also would like some advice on safety as my wife will be living there by herself for a fair amount of time.


3) How are these cities compared with cost of living. I am not asking for a budget we can Google that. We are more wondering what the typical 1 bedroom furnished apartment within walking distance to the beach and restaurants and entertainment areas would go for in these three cities?


Thanks 

I appreciate any help


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ixtapa - you will feel like you are in Toronto.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ixtapa Toronto????


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

citlali said:


> Ixtapa Toronto????


I was wondering the same thing! Horseshoe, why do you say that they will feel like they are in Toronto? Does Ixtapa have a lot of Canadians? Or . . . .?

Welcome to expatforum, Drunkenkoala! 

.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Is your wife native in Portuguese? I thought perhaps that is the case since the Portuguese language is not very diffused and you said she speaks Portuguese.

If so, is she really limited in Spanish? That would seem odd, at least in my experience. 

Even if she speaks Portuguese as an L2, if she is at level C2, it seems she would do pretty well in Spanish, or at least pick it up quickly.


----------



## rpattyn (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi, 
Not sure about which city would be best for you but I would definitely suggest that you look for volunteer opportunities for your wife because she will be kept busy while meeting lots of people to make friends with. Volunteering also gives a really good insight into local culture, places to visit etc. that you would probably not hear about without knowing local people.
Welcome and good luck.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TurtleToo said:


> I was wondering the same thing! Horseshoe, why do you say that they will feel like they are in Toronto? Does Ixtapa have a lot of Canadians? Or . . . .?
> 
> .


We spent some time in Ixtapa last month. I'm sure not everyone there was from Canada - but a lot of them were (at least one couple was from Minnesota). Where we live we are pretty much the only non-Mexicans we see on a regular basis and only a few people we know speak English. In Ixtapa, everyone we spoke with spoke English. I'm not saying it was a bad thing - just an observation/impression.


----------



## drunkenkoala (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey thanks for the replies and welcoming. To answer the questions about Portuguese and Spanish. My wife and I live in Canada now she is a native from Brazil so she is native in Portuguese and took Spanish lessons when I. Brazil years ago. Here English is fluent as we live here and work here in Canada now.


----------

